# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  ошибки

## 71050

при загрузке выходит ошибка помогите пожалуйста решить проблему:(

----------


## 71050

1c1.jpg1c2.jpg куонфигуратор загружается а режим 1с предприятия с ошибкой

----------


## Alen55

> 1c1.jpg1c2.jpg конфигуратор загружается а режим 1с предприятия с ошибкой


Антивирусники не перезагружали? Windows не переустанавливали? С правами пользователей не играли? Во всяком случае попробуйте задать административные права пользователям с совместимостью со своим Windows, или переустановите 1С полностью.

----------


## 71050

> Антивирусники не перезагружали? Windows не переустанавливали? С правами пользователей не играли? Во всяком случае попробуйте задать административные права пользователям с совместимостью со своим Windows, или переустановите 1С полностью.


самое интнрнсное что подобный глюк только с одной конфой, остальные открываются без проблем

----------


## Alen55

> при загрузке выходит ошибка помогите пожалуйста решить проблему:(


Но ведь права пользователей в каждой конфе могут быть разными.
А вообще-то ошибка указывает на файл библиотеки _mfc42.dll_, попробуйте скопировать MFS42.dll с другой винды.

----------


## 71050

> Но ведь права пользователей в каждой конфе могут быть разными.


конфа на пароле а пароль не знаю конфа древняя в ней такие папки конфа.jpgа в ExtForms такие конфа1.PNGА весь сыр бор из-за подключения внешних печатных форм ума не приложу где и как их загрузить

----------


## Alen55

У Вас или нет этого файла mfc42.dll (как я понимаю Вы работаете с Win7) или в этой библиотеке отсутствуют шрифты, которые задействованы в печатных формах. Попробуйте скоприровать mfc42.dll в папку sistem32 (предварительно сохранив старый файл mfc42.dll), а если не поможет, то прямо в каталог 1с (bin). Кстати этот файл можно найти и в инете.

----------


## 71050

Не удалось сформировать внешнюю печатную форму!
Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Выполнить): {(21, 87)}: Поле не найдено "РаботникиОрганизацийСрез  оследних.Сотрудник.Физлиц  "
И РеализацияТоваровУслуг.От  етственный.ФизЛицо = РаботникиОрганизацийСрезП  оследних.<<?>>Сотрудник.Физл  цо
что это за зверь?[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Alen55

Может эти печатные формы не для Вашей конфы. Напишите точно в какой конфигурации работаете, и с каким номером релиза.

----------


## 71050

> Может эти печатные формы не для Вашей конфы. Напишите точно в какой конфигурации работаете, и с каким номером релиза.


спасибо тебе добрый человек, что уделяешь внимание!

---------- Post added at 21:04 ---------- Previous post was at 21:00 ----------

я тоже подозреваю не соответствие релиза бух 8.2......... 2.0.6.9 а печатники для 2.0.12.7 бухгалтерия  для казахстана

----------


## Alen55

А что мешает обновиться?

----------


## 71050

щас буду пробовать

----------


## Alen55

Забыла спросить, платформа у Вас какая стоит? Для дальнейших обновлений надо не меньше 8.2.18.... На всякий случай даю ссылку 8.2.18.109 http://www.ex.ua/767779049467 + кряк http://www.ex.ua/740579447434 Напишите как у Вас с обновлениями?

----------

71050 (09.12.2013)

----------


## 71050

платформа последняя а вот с обновлениями  туговато надо  с 2.0.6.3 до 2.0.10.5

----------


## Alen55

> платформа последняя а вот с обновлениями  туговато надо  с 2.0.6.3 до 2.0.10.5


 2.0.8 http://rghost.ru/50839341 
 2.0.9 http://rghost.ru/50839399 
 2.0.10 http://rghost.ru/50839604
 2.0.11 http://rghost.ru/50839808
 2.0.12 http://rghost.ru/50839845
Вот нашла, а 2.0.7.9 пока не могу найти нигде, придется Вам попросить на форуме.

----------


## 71050

:good: огромное спасибо!!!!!!

----------

